# Diodos en serie, diodos en paralelo. ¿Cual es la diferencia?



## fraxisco

Hola tengo una duda .
Cuando uno pone diodos en serie resisten mas voltaje , y cuando se ponen en paralelo resisten mas amperaje ?

Estoy bien o me equivoco ? Y en los condensadores tambien ?

Saludos


----------



## alexus

tendria que hacer la practica para confirmarte, (porque el simulador me dio cualquier cosa) pero SUPONGO:

cuando estan en paralelo, la caida de tension es la misma para todo el paralelo (0.7[V]) y coo decis vos aumenta la intensidad _ que puede circuilar por este...

cuanto estan en serie, las caidas de tension se van sumando, entonces si tenes 4 diodos en serie tenras 2.8 [V] de caida de tension. pero la intensidad Î] sera la misma.

lo hago y te confirmo.

OJO CON LOS CONDENSADORES, cuando estan en paralelo, aumenta la capacidad, manteniendo la tension [V], y cuando estan en serie disminuye la capacidad.

a las ordenes._


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fraxisco dijo:
			
		

> Hola tengo una duda .
> cuando uno pone diodos en serie resisten mas voltage.
> y cuando se pónen en paralelo resisiten mas amperaje



La tensión y la corriente que "resiste" cada diodo es la misma. El *conjunto de todos los diodos* en serie o paralelo es lo que soporta mas tensión o corriente, respectivamente, que un único diodo.


----------



## fraxisco

Por ejemplo, si yo tengo 3 kV y quiero poner un diodo el la bobina para que haya una diferencia entre (+) y (-) pero no tengo un diodo hv , ¿entonces tendría que poner 3 o 4 diodos 1N4007 en serie? . ¿Ésto es correcto?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si...digamos. Hay otras cosas por considerar, pero en principio es sí.


----------



## fernandob

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Si...digamos. *Hay otras cosas por considerar,* pero en principio es sí.



Últimamente hay que sacarte las cosas a los tirones..........


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola

Si Efectivamente:
Diodos En Paralelo Pueden Soportar Más Corriente. Pero No Todos Los Diodos Son Iguales Aunque Tengan El Mismo Número De Identificación. Esto Es Importante Porque Por Ejemplo: Conectas Dos Diodos En Paralelo (1N4007) El Fabricante Nos Dice Que Soporta 1Amp. 
Ahora, Tambien Nos Dice Que a Esa Corriente La Caida De Tensión En Sus Terminales Es Entre 0.7 y 1.0V (Este Parámetro Se LLama Vf.)
 Entonces Si Tenemos El Caso Extremo: Uno De Vf=0.7 y El Otro De Vf=1.0. Por Uno Pasará Más Corriente Que Por El Otro. Por Otra Parte Uno Contra Otro Se Estarán Forzando y Si Estan Al Limite (1Amp) El Que Disipa Más Potencia Se Quemará y Por El Otro Pasará Toda La Corriente Con Lo Cual Tambien Se Quemará. Sí, Sí, Sí... Se Pueden Conectar En Paralelo Solo Hay Que Seleccionarlos Que Sean Muy Parecidos En Vf.

Tambien, Claro Que Sí:
Se Pueden Conectar En Serie Con Lo Que Se Podrían Conectar a Un Circuito De Mayor Voltaje y La Corriente Maxima Permitida Sería De Aquel Que Fuera Más Devil Para Conducirla. Hay Que Tener En Cuenta Otro Parámetro: El Voltaje Inverso Que Soportan Así Que El Voltaje Max. Que Se Pudiera Aplicar Sería El De Aquel Que Soporte Menos Voltaje.

De Los Condensadores: Si Estan En Serie Su Capacidad Disminuye En Esta Relación: (C1 x C2)/C1 + C2) = Cx. (En El Caso De 2 Capacitores). Hay Otra Formula Para Cuando Son Más De 2. El Voltaje Max. Aplicable, Es Prudente Aplicar El Valor Del Que Soporta Menos.

Y.. Si Están En Paralelo La Capacidad Se Suma (C1+C2+Cn) y El Voltaje Max. Aplicable Sería El Del Valor Que Tiene Menos.

Saludos
a Sus Ordenes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si...digamos. *Hay otras cosas por considerar,* pero en principio es sí.
> 
> 
> 
> ultimamente hay que sacarte las cosas a los tirones..........
Hacer clic para expandir...


Aaaayyyyy...no tironeen tanto! JA!

Ahí, don MrCarlos expuso algunas de las cosas que hay que considerar...y claro...existen metodos para solucionarlas.

PD:
MrCarlos...que forma difícil de escribir...y difícil de leer....


----------



## fraxisco

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas, ya me quedó claro todo 

Saludos


----------

